# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  محتاج مواشر يقفل جميع الصفقات  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## القلزم

اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
محتاج مواشر يقفل جميع الصفقات بمجرد وضعه على الشارت سواء بربح او خساره وظيفته الاقفال فقط 
وشرح طريقته اذا غير ذلك 
وجدت مواضيع في المنتدى بهذا الخصوص ولكن اعتقد انها قديمه لاني جربتها ولم تشتغل 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## الرسمي1

تفضل تجد في هذا الموضوع ما تبحث عنه وأكثر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99832.html 
طبعاً تضعها في المسار - MetaTrader 4\experts\scripts

----------


## القلزم

> تفضل تجد في هذا الموضوع ما تبحث عنه وأكثر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99832.html 
> طبعاً تضعها في المسار - MetaTrader 4\experts\scripts

 شكرا لك اخوي  
وضعت المواشر في المسار اعلاه وعندما فتحت البرنامج وبحث عنه لم اجده 
اين يكون بالضبط لم اجده مع المواشرات ولامع الاكسبرتات

----------


## الرسمي1

انظر السهم في الصورة المرفقة هناك ستجده

----------


## الرسمي1

لا تنسى تفعيل خيار اتاحة المستشارون الخبراء كما في الصورة المرفقة

----------


## forexer

> محتاج مواشر يقفل جميع الصفقات بمجرد وضعه على الشارت سواء بربح او خساره

 تفضل أخي الحبيب.... :Big Grin:  
ضعه هنا MetaTrader 4\experts\scripts

----------

